# AGM Property Preservation Field Services LLC



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone heard of this company?

AGM Property Preservation Field Services LLC


ATTENTION 
NOW HIRING 
Independent Contractors
AGM Property Preservation Field Services LLC.
We are actively seeking experienced and qualified Independent Contractors for the following counties in Pennsylvania- Wayne, Pike, Susquehanna, Wyoming, Lackawanna, Sullivan. Parts of Lycoming, Montour, Carbon, Columbia, Monroe, Luzerne, and Bradford.
Applicants must have valid driver's license and be able to pass a back ground check. Must have a reliable work truck or van, your own tools, liability insurance and workman's comp insurance. Must be motivated, well rounded and knowledgeable of all areas of preservation and property maintenance. Must be able to perform tasks in a timely manner, pay attention to DETAIL and meet DEADLINES.
Type of work- Lawn care, clean outs, securing of properties with padlocks, hasps, knobs, lock boxes, roofing, roof tarping, re-glazing windows, boarding windows to specs, clean properties, build security doors, install railings, install sump pump, pumping water from basements, fix or build steps, mold remediation, plow, shovel, salt, thaw frozen property, remove dead animals, extermination, insurance claims, inspections, property pictures and thorough bids
Must be able to take clear photos of road signs, house numbers, clear photos of all areas of property, inside and out to support bids and before, during, and after photos of all work done.
Signed contractor agreement and pricing sheet as well as copy of insurances will be required before receiving work.
You must have your own tools to complete all jobs listed. But remember your CAMERA is your most important tool!
Please send all information and we will contact you ASAP, Thanks!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

They cover PA and WY????

It seems that regardless of what is going on there is a new company covering multiple jurisdictions poping up every day...
Unbelievable...

And what praytell are their numbers like???


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Whats odd is they're covering counties that not many cover. I know monroe county is a pita with work orders having only mailing address not the property physical address. Of the top my head most of those counties are remote areas of PA with armed unfriendly homeowners


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

npm said:


> Whats odd is they're covering counties that not many cover. I know monroe county is a pita with work orders having only mailing address not the property physical address. Of the top my head most of those counties are remote areas of PA with armed unfriendly homeowners


 I myself do support pa Castle law :thumbup: :thumbup:

They wont send me info , So they can have a nice day


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> They cover PA and WY????
> 
> It seems that regardless of what is going on there is a new company covering multiple jurisdictions poping up every day...
> Unbelievable...
> ...




No one knows...SHHHHHHH it is a secrete Shhhhhhhhh


----------

